# DSi ONLY games.



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay Nintendo, come on.


----------



## Pear (Oct 30, 2009)

so i herd u liek munnny.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

Stupid idiots.


----------



## Pear (Oct 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Stupid idiots.


Was that directed at me or Nintendo?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo.

You're one person, right?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 30, 2009)

I dont even know what that game is so Fail twice


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> I dont even know what that game is so Fail twice


Fail three times because the game is called "Flaw"


----------



## Pear (Oct 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, didn't catch the "s".

Of course, we sometimes have problems with grammar, don't we Tim?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flaw=Fail lol


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're just trying to fail.

XD


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail four times because the cartridge is white.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like the white cartridge.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wasn't this anouced a long time ago?

It is a very stupid idea.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Wasn't this anouced a long time ago?
> 
> It is a very stupid idea.


I know, right?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 30, 2009)

http://diehardgamefan.com/2009/10/21/hands-on-preview-system-flaw-dsi/


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> http://diehardgamefan.com/2009/10/21/hands-on-preview-system-flaw-dsi/


Yes, the DSi does have a system flaw.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 30, 2009)

Bastards told us was coming. If you're that forgetful, well then, get a journal.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 30, 2009)

Flipnotes pretty good. But still heres all the fail flaws with Flaw DSI:
1.Dsi only
2.NEVER EVER heard about it befor
and the only cool thing about it is the white chip


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bastards told us was coming. If you're that forgetful, well then, get a journal.


I know, I know.

I just think it's dumb.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The White cart is dumb.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO U


----------



## Dantheman500 (Oct 30, 2009)

Well I think that game is DSI only because it uses features on the DSI that the DS doesnt have..


----------



## merinda! (Oct 30, 2009)

Dantheman500 said:
			
		

> Well I think that game is DSI only because it uses features on the DSI that the DS doesnt have..


*No *censored.2.0*.*


----------



## Roachey#2 (Oct 30, 2009)

well if nintendo is gonna make those they should at least have better quality
but my opinion: DON'T because still a lot of ppl have ds lites (at least the ones with common sense) whats so special about a dsi, WOW a camera who cares most ppl already had one


----------



## Dantheman500 (Oct 30, 2009)

Well you all seem to be making a big deal out of it and I could give 2 craps about the DSI. Im fine with my original DS.


----------



## Princess (Oct 30, 2009)

Boo for Nintendo.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 30, 2009)

That game seems like too much work. 
IT IS FLAWED!


----------



## MitchHanson (Oct 30, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> well if nintendo is gonna make those they should at least have better quality
> but my opinion: DON'T because still a lot of ppl have ds lites (at least the ones with common sense) whats so special about a dsi, WOW a camera who cares most ppl already had one


DS lites?Pfffffff. I'm still DS Phat!


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah Nintendo, come on, stop collaborating with third party publishers on terrible games.  Oh wait.


----------



## Princess (Oct 31, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PFFT
I'm still 1989 game boy.

Yes it's black & white


----------



## Roachey#2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pfft mine broke and i also have old style gameboy


----------



## Thunder (Nov 4, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OT: zomg, it's Galen! =O


----------



## easpa (Nov 4, 2009)

I like the white cartridge but the idea sounds stupid to me.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 4, 2009)

The DSi was a stupid idea altogether.


----------



## easpa (Nov 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> The DSi was a stupid idea altogether.


No, the DSi LL was a stupid idea altogether.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 4, 2009)

#1pokemon master said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh, the DSi LL falls in the DSi category.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> The DSi was a stupid idea altogether.


Yes.

It was.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 4, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction: Monochrome.  ;D .


----------



## djman900 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm going to buy that game. It seems like the funnest game ever. I don't care if it's worth a hundred dollars, I'm getting it.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Rockman sad that they took a marketing change? D'aw.

Welcome to life.


----------



## muffun (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't understand what people's problem is with this. Why _shouldn't_ Nintendo make games that actually make use of the DSi's cameras? >_>


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I don't understand what people's problem is with this. Why _shouldn't_ Nintendo make games that actually make use of the DSi's cameras? >_>


Because it's showcasing Nintendo's greed.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 19, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um..._how_? There's nothing greedy about it. By that logic, you're saying that any product that any company ever made is just showcasing their greed. No, it's _never_ about innovation and making better products. It's always about _greed_. >_>


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony: Make PSP. Make new PSP, but games for new PSP can still be played on old PSP. No one _has_ to buy a new PSP. 

Nintendo: Make DS. Make DSi, and new games being made can only be played on DSi, effectively making everyone that wants to play a new game buy a new DS.

That sound greedy to you?


----------



## Pear (Nov 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is when you slap on a camera and sell it for $50 more than the normal DS to sucker kids you know will buy it.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would that make the Gameboy Advance greedy?  seeing as it could still play GBC games, but you have to buy a GBA to play GBA games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 19, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They _would_ make it playable on DS and DS Lite _if it was possible_. But because the DS and DS Lite lack cameras, it's not. There comes a time when you have to buy a new console if you want to play new games. You can't play Wii games on a GameCube, can you? No. So why isn't anyone complaining about that? Everyone's complaining about the DSi for the stupidest reasons. Nintendo isn't going to stand still just because some people don't want to buy newer game systems. You either move on or get left behind. It happens with virtually _every_ electronic product. Get used to it.


----------



## Pear (Nov 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the DSi isn't a new product. They just tacked a camera onto the DS. Call me back when they update the graphics from 2005.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But slapping one new feature on a product, calling it "new" and charging $50 more for a product isn't exactly progress. That's called greed. When there is no significant upgrade besides a camera for gameplay, I don't believe Nintendo is trying to forge a path, they just want the money.

@Crash: No, I don't consider that greed, because there was a significant upgrade in graphics and gameplay capacity from the GBC to the GBA.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 19, 2009)

The DSi is much more than a DS with two camera's "slapped on". What you can do with DSi Camera is amazing. And there's DSiWare, the ability to play music and record sound, bigger, brighter screens, better sound, a web browser, and more. It's kinda like the upgrade from GBA to GBA SP, except a lot more additions. No one complained about the GBA SP, so why are you complaining about the DSi?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The DSi is much more than a DS with two camera's "slapped on". What you can do with DSi Camera is amazing. And there's DSiWare, the ability to play music and record sound, bigger, brighter screens, better sound, a web browser, and more. It's kinda like the upgrade from GBA to GBA SP, except a lot more additions. No one complained about the GBA SP, so why are you complaining about the DSi?


They didn't make SP exclusive games to make consumers buy an SP to get new games.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The DSi is much more than a DS with two camera's "slapped on". What you can do with DSi Camera is amazing. And there's DSiWare, the ability to play music and record sound, bigger, brighter screens, better sound, a web browser, and more. It's kinda like the upgrade from GBA to GBA SP, except a lot more additions. No one complained about the GBA SP, so why are you complaining about the DSi?


Because, IMO, with my hands, the SP is the most painful handheld ever.My thumbs were literally half an inch to an inch apart from each other.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 19, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but what about when they made the DS? If you wanted to play a DS game, you had to buy a DS, because the GBA obviously wasn't touch-sensitive, had two screens and a microphone, among other changes. If you want to play a game that uses cameras, then you have to buy a DSi. Nintendo can't magically update your DSi so it has cameras and everything else the DSi has. If you want to play DSi games so bad, then get a DSi. You won't regret it, it's awesome.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pont exactly. The DS was a _huge_ leap forward for gameplay and in some cases, graphics. The DSi has cameras, minigames and internet. Oh wow. Who doesn't have internet? I'll admit, the minigames is a nice touch, but it's not worth a whole new system to have cameras and minigames.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 19, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think it's not worth it, then why are you even complaining? And DSiWare is more than just minigames. Sure, a lot of them are just small bits of games, but there are some really good full-length games, like Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Minis March Again! and Flipnote Studio. Honestly, I love my DSi. Much more than my DS Lite. I don't understand why so many people hate the idea of it. It was never meant to be a DS2. It's merely an upgrade to the DS, but more so than the DS Lite was to the original DS. It's kinda like the Game Boy and Game Boy Color. They play the same games and have the same resolution, but you can only play color games on the Game Boy Color. The same is true for the DSi. If you want to play games with the DSi's cameras, you're gonna need a DSi.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

Tye, DSiware isn't worth it unless they have a virtual console for gameboy, gameboy color, and gameboy advance games, the DSi was probably meant to be the next generation of DS sort of like how they leaped from Gameboy to Gameboy Advance, but the DSi has nothing really changed to it, the Gameboy Advance had superior graphics and memory to the gameboy color and gameboy, the DSi is nothing special at all, I can take pictures with my camera anytime I want, and better quality ones at that. The only reason you won't accept that and keep defending what can't be defended, is because your a blind Nintendo fanboy that will accept anything that Nintendo shoves down the consumer's throats.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye, DSiware isn't worth it unless they have a virtual console for gameboy, gameboy color, and gameboy advance games, the DSi was probably meant to be the next generation of DS sort of like how they leaped from Gameboy to Gameboy Advance, but the DSi has nothing really changed to it, the Gameboy Advance had superior graphics and memory to the gameboy color and gameboy, the DSi is nothing special at all, I can take pictures with my camera anytime I want, and better quality ones at that. The only reason you won't accept that and keep defending what can't be defended, is because your a blind Nintendo fanboy that will accept anything that Nintendo shoves down the consumer's throats.


First off: Just because something with downloadable content can't play old games, means that it cannot possibly have anything good on it at all?

Other than the cameras, there's also the SD card slot, upgraded processor (from the lite's 67MHz processor to the DSi's 133MHz processor, four times the RAM (16 Megabytes), and internal flash memory of 256 Megabytes.

So, as you can see, there is more updated in it than simply the two cameras. And, yeah, the memory is updated, too. =p


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering there's not many good wiiware games, I don't think there'd be many good DSiware games either.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 23, 2009)

I think DSi only games are a good idea, just means more aspects can be added to them.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 23, 2009)

XD nintendo nintendo..... *smacks lips*


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't even get WarioWare: Snapped! to work so I doubt I'll ever buy DSi games that use the camera.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 23, 2009)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> I can't even get WarioWare: Snapped! to work so I doubt I'll ever buy DSi games that use the camera.


hehe same


----------



## PaJami (Nov 23, 2009)

It's an alright idea... As long as they don't go overboard and make all the good games DSi only... You know, maybe a few games that can only be on the DSi, but keep the regular ones on the DS. Am I making sense? :S


----------



## Zex (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 23, 2009)

Was I the only one that saw this coming?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> It's an alright idea... As long as they don't go overboard and make all the good games DSi only... You know, maybe a few games that can only be on the DSi, but keep the regular ones on the DS. Am I making sense? :S


I know what you're talking about.
I hate it when they gradually turn every game into a *insert new handheld here* until there's no good games left. Just do it all at once.


----------



## Bloo (Nov 23, 2009)

I only see a point in camera using games, such a Wario Ware.
Other than this, Keep the games strictly Nintendo DS, we payed our money for app stores, Web page access, and the camera, No need to go overboard just yet.


----------



## Silently (Nov 23, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, grammar can be challenging, but I hope to correct the grammar of everyone. One thread at a time. 
:llama:


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSi has 1 game that _probably_ maximizes the capacity of those specs, because the thing plays games that probably stretch out the capacity of the DS.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that he directed that comment at you...  <_<


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 23, 2009)

I think that nintendos on a 'fail streak'


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I think that nintendos on a 'fail streak'


Pretty much what this post said.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I think that nintendos on a 'fail streak'


Oh god no.
You're going to get Tyeforce on your ass now.
RUN!


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm just ignoring stupid posts like that. =3


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crisis averted.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof of this would be the DSi XL


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BIGGER DSi, This 'DSi only' game, the DSi's poor internet browser? Try and tell me that nintendo isnt almost TRYING to fail here


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only DSi only game out right now, as far as I know, is System Flaw.

http://www.youtube.com/v/FoRv5IS31YM

Oodles of fun, amirite?


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with a bigger DSi? And DSi-only games? Nothing. And the DSi's browser isn't bad at all. Sure, it's a little slow, but any mobile browser is gonna be slow. Safari on iPhone isn't the fasted thing either, you know. And even if it was a bad browser, I don't see how that would be a "fail" at all. If you don't want to use it, you don't have to! It doesn't even come preinstalled with the system, you have to download it from the DSi Shop. It's not like Nintendo is _forcing_ you to use the DSi browser instead of your computer. It's just there for convenience if all you have is your DSi and you want to browse the web.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with a bigger DSi?

1. It's the same thing, .5x bigger.
2. They're charging an extra 60 or 70 bucks a pop for a bigger DSi which has minuscule improvements.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

You idiots.
You're adding fuel to his fire. We'll never hear the end of this now.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> You idiots.
> You're adding fuel to his fire. We'll never hear the end of this now.


I like playing with fire.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Nov 24, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The worst thing about the Wii and DS alike is that browser, but that's not Nintendo's fault, that would be Opera's fault for making the worst browser there is, next to Internet Explorer (though, in many ways, it's worse than even IE). Well, it _is_ kind of Nintendo's fault, but they were probably promised the not-yet-released version of Opera 9 (9.6, wasn't it?), which had features and improvements the other operating systems wouldn't get for months. (But it still sucked anyways.)

It'd be nice if they either went with another browser, like Mozilla Fennec, or created their own WebKit-based browser. Though, Opera probably has them trapped in some kind of contract, so they can't escape for a few years. =P

Also, my last post was just meant to show why a DSi-only game would be needed. It simply allows developers to do a bit more with the system, things the DS and DS lite can't handle, since it has much less limited resources. They'll likely not have all DSi-only games for a year or so if they are doing it, since the current games coming out are more targeted for the DS.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye, her opinion isn't stupid, it's the majority opinion that Nintendo isn't doing so well, and you just say it's stupid. Your always complaining about how people bash your opinions, but then you dismiss any anti-nintendo opinions as stupid.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 24, 2010)

Look its only a few DSi games, I don't see what the fuss is about, 'cos Nintendo Isn't going to stop making normal DS games, they know that some people want to stay with the DS lite and they won't buy a DSi and people still buy DS lites. Anyway you've only seen ONE DSi Game so don't panic yet!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 24, 2010)

EmzStar said:
			
		

> Look its only a few DSi games, I don't see what the fuss is about, 'cos Nintendo Isn't going to stop making normal DS games, they know that some people want to stay with the DS lite and they won't buy a DSi and people still buy DS lites. Anyway you've only seen ONE DSi Game so don't panic yet!


I know you're new, but be careful not to bump topics. Otherwise everyone will scream at you.


----------



## Jarrrad (Jan 24, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii's internet Explorer is fine, I used it all the time when my laptop broke.


----------



## Jarrrad (Jan 24, 2010)

Tbh all of you *censored.9.10*, Dsi is legendary  pokemon soul silver and heart gold's coming out on dsi. ( Plus Zelda spirit tracks.)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 24, 2010)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> Tbh all of you *censored.9.10*, Dsi is legendary  pokemon soul silver and heart gold's coming out on dsi. ( Plus Zelda spirit tracks.)


No, they're coming out on DS. DS games work on DSi. Spirit Tracks is already out on DS anyway.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 24, 2010)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wii uses Opera, not Internet Explorer. >_>


----------

